# Revell guitars.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been trying to make a list of which RM cars come with a guitar. So far I know for sure the Stacey David Rat Roaster and the '06 Dodge Magnum wagon. Anyone know of any others? I want all the guitars for a project I'm working on.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe the Raiders Coach,,or the Garbage truck by Tom daniels.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I dunno, Voxmobile?


----------

